# Courses Women Should be REQUIRED to take



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Courses Women Should be REQUIRED to take

* Silence, the Final Frontier: Where No Woman Has Gone Before
* The Undiscovered Side of Banking: Making Deposits
* Parties: Going Without New Outfits
* Man Management: Minor Household Chores Can Wait Till After The Game
* Bathroom Etiquette I: Men Need Space in the Bathroom Cabinet Too.
* Bathroom Etiquette II: His Razor is His
* Communication Skills I: Tears - The Last Resort, not the First.
* Communication Skills II: Thinking Before Speaking
* Communication Skills III: Getting What you Want Without Nagging
* Driving a Car Safely: A Skill You CAN Acquire
* Telephone Skills: How to Hang Up
* Introduction to Parking
* Advanced Parking: Backing Into a Space
* Water Retention: Fact or Fat
* Cooking I: Bringing Back Bacon, Eggs and Butter
* Cooking II: Bran and Tofu are Not for Human Consumption
* Cooking III: How not to Inflict Your Diets on Other People
* Compliments: Accepting Them Gracefully
* PMS: Your Problem... Not His
*Dancing: Why Men Don't Like To
* Classic Clothing: Wearing Outfits You Already Have
* Household Dust: A Harmless Natural Occurrence Only Women Notice
* Integrating Your Laundry: Washing It All Together
* Oil and Gas: Your Car Needs Both
* TV Remotes: For Men Only


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You must be single. Either now, or in the future. ;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yea I wasn't going to touch that one. I have been in training for over 20 years and that is after a 5 year trade in period of dating. I learn something new just about every day.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, the other night we were chatting with friends. The discussion of "man caves" came up. A couple guys talked about what they'd do to build their cave. The discussion came around to me. I simply said that instead of dropping a ton of money on a room in the house, I'd rather get a real nice truck and have a portable man cave. The whole point is to get out of the house! anyway, follow that class list too close, and a man cave truck might be the only cave a guy lives in. And I guess there are probably some out there that might not think that is too bad of an idea.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would bet that some of the women would be fine with that too.


----------

